# Using a "training bike"



## mrob239 (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been contemplating on purchasing a separate bike to train on rather than simply always training/riding/racing on my "race bike." Obviously if I went through with it I would most likely get a cheaper aluminum/alloy frame and put something like Sram Rival on it, also with some cheaper wheels. 

My question is, it this really worth it? Not so much in terms of the cost involved, but from a training aspect. Does training on a heavier bike, necessarily mean that you will be faster once on a lighter/nicer bike? On top of that, I would really like to reduce the chance of crashing or just overall wearing down my racing bike. 

I am mainly thinking about this to save putting too many miles on my main bike, but its also a plus if it would help with training. 

Thanks


EDIT:

If it helps the setup is as follows:

Racing bike-
Specialized Tarmac SL2
Sram Red
Zipp 404 for racing, EA70s for everyday use

Possible training bike-
Neuvation F100 Alloy frame
Sram Rival
Powertap wheels


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Why is putting miles on your main bike a bad thing?

It wouldn't help much with training, I don't think. Say it's heaver, clunkier, slower, etc. You might go slower for a given effort, but you'll put out the same amount of effort you would have on the other bike -- with the added _detriment_ of switching between the two bikes' cockpits, handling characteristics, etc.

Train like you race.


----------



## mrob239 (Nov 9, 2009)

The only reason that I consider putting lots of miles in on my main bike a bad thing is because of the amount of stress that gets put on the frame and the components which decreases the over life of both. **Crashes**


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

You have training wheels so you already don't need to run the fancy zipps day in day out. Beyond that it makes more sense to just replace things as they wear out then buying a whole new bike. If you live somewhere rainy or snowy, consider getting something appropriate for inclement weather (say, a cyclocross bike).


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

For me its the opposite. I'd rather ride my nice swanky bike every day and have a bike I don't mind crashing for race day. It really doesn't matter whats under my butt when I'm chin to the handlebar, crosseyed, trying to go faster as long as its functional. I suppose the zipps are worth it for race day, but what difference is an alloy frame going to make?


----------



## mrob239 (Nov 9, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> but what difference is an alloy frame going to make?


I would prefer an alloy frame because they can be found generally cheaper than carbon and lasts longer. Also, in the incident of a crash, with a carbon frame there's always the possibility of a small crack which leads to failure later down the road.


----------



## IKnowYouRider (Jul 1, 2003)

The good thing about the training bike is always having your race bike ready to go. No last minute changing pads, cleaning, parts replacement, etc. The training bike is always set up with the seatbag, frame pump, training wheels, etc. It sucks to show up at a race, with a bike that isn't running right because you didn't have time to clean/fix everything after training on it all week...YMMV

wayne


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

If you already have two sets of wheels, that's half the benefit right there. That way you can train on bombproof rims and beefy/cheap tires. I do have 2 bikes, but my beater is mostly for the trainer. I also used it on some jan/feb/march rainy rides. Otherwise I will pretty much be full time on my race bike now.

BUT, I should add that both my bikes are the same brand, same company, just alum vs. carbon frames and component differences. So fit wise, they are identical. Instead of spending money on a beater, consider putting that $500-$1000 aside and replace your chain/cassette twice as often for the next 2 seasons. 
-Physiojoe


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a rain /winter bike. It used to be my "good" bike, Any chance of wetness, or all winter, I ride that. The rest of the time, my CF wonder-bike is the way to go. Eventually, my new bike will be my new junker. 

But, here in New England, almost everyone has junkers, out of need. (Winter sucks)


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm going to be building up a 2nd frame soon. I've found more than enough instances where I need the 2nd bike. I raced half of last season on a cyclocross bike after my road bike got cracked in a freak accident (non-riding). When my bike is in the shop for repairs it's a pain not having something other than the cross bike to ride & having a halfway decent back up in the event I need it for a race is also reassuring. Having the back-up is worth it in my opinion. I won't be setting it up as nice as my main bike, but will have it set up identical for fit.


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't see any reason to have a training bike unless it's pretty much identical to what you are already riding. Why not buy a second SL2 and build it up with cheap components? I'd rather not spend time riding a bike that isn't in a very similar position as what I'll be racing on. Also, a heavier bike will not make you faster, you'll just train on it slower.


----------

